# Hip Vented ridge cap question



## Eithieus (Aug 30, 2021)

On the hip I am installing snap-Z vents on the peak. Any suggestions of how to terminate the vents of the ridge as they fade into the 3/12 low slope main roof. Should I cut them or?

thank you,
Eithieus


----------

